# ¿Pilas normales o recargables?



## e-lectra (Feb 5, 2007)

Hola ententid@s del tema. Me gustaría que me dijeseis que preferis más, si las pilas alcalinas normales o las pilas recargables. A ver si me dais algun consejito. 
Gracias.


----------



## Trinquete (Feb 5, 2007)

Hola e-lectra:
Dependiendo el uso o´utilidad que le vayas a dar al dispositivo que tengas que alimentar.Yó personalmente desde hace tiempo prefiero las recargables,son más caras ,precisas de un cargador y debes comprar algunas más de las que necesites,pero para aparatos que utilices a diario,las recargables a medio plazo te saldrán más rentables .Esta es mi opinión ,quizas alguien prefiera las alcalinas.
Un saludo.


----------



## cliche (Feb 5, 2007)

justamente depende de la caraga que vallas a conectar 

pero pàra lo que sea. son mejores en muchos aspectos las recargables por que podes comprarlas de mjuchas intensidades me explico que tienen muchos valores en sus corrientes a entregar son mas caras pero rinden mas que lo normal te las recomiendo en su mayoria

saludos...


----------



## e-lectra (Feb 6, 2007)

Gracias por vuestros consejos, pero es que me dan la sensación que las pilas recargables duran muy poco, comparadas con las alcalinas de toda la vida, ¿o no?.


----------



## Trinquete (Feb 6, 2007)

Hola e-lectra: 
Se dice y se comenta que estas pilas ,o sea las recargables, admiten unas 1000 cargas/descargas .No llevo tanto tiempo para confirmarte esto ,pero más de 400 cargas yá les he realizado y hasta hoy nó he tenido problemas .
Un saludo y nó te lo pienses,compralas,si necesitas un cargador se te proporciona el esquema.


----------



## e-lectra (Feb 7, 2007)

me gustaria tambien hacerte otra preguntilla. ¿se pueden poner dos pilas recargables de distintos amperios?, es que tengo dos pilas recargables, una de 700 mah y la otra de 900mah, ¿ocurre algo o no pasa nada?


----------



## cliche (Feb 7, 2007)

si la carga que vas a conectar consume menos de 1600mA estara bien pues las corientes se suman pero lo normal es que las cosas que utiliza pilas son de bajo consumo

saludos


----------



## e-lectra (Feb 7, 2007)

GRACIAS, POR TODO, ME HA SIDO DE AYUDA.


----------



## Vincent_Hill (Feb 16, 2007)

Hola
Creo entender que preguntas si mezclas pilas de distinta capacidad, no pasa nada, simplemente que vas a consumir 700 mAh y se acabo. Solo vas a tener la funcionalidad de la menor de las pilas.

Las pilas recargables, en función al material del que están hechas, NiMH, NiCd, etc, tienen la particularidad del efecto memoria.

Esta tontería es tan sencilla como que tras usarla y cargarla, no se llega a cargar del todo. Hay que descargarlas bien para que vuelvan a coger la carga correctamente. 
Sin embargo, con otro de los materiales, les sienta muy mal que se descarguen del todo(NiMH).

Por otro lado, es conveniente, limpiar los contactos, con una goma de borrar bolígrafo.
Otra peculiaridad, es la forma del punto positivo, en algunos aparatos, por la protección para evitar la inversión de polaridad, no deja hacer bien el contacto, ese contratiempo lo tengo según el fabricante, unas me van de cine y las otras, por la forma redondeada del contacto, no llegan a tocar con suficiente presión el positivo y fallan.

http://www.dara.es/ener/pilas.htm

Aquí puedes ver detalles en función de la capacidad, que uso puedes darle.


----------



## djc_ride (Jul 1, 2009)

Hola que tal, sin duda algunas las recargables para casi todo.
A mi me van muy bien las de la marca EXTREME de última generación, las puedes encontrar en Ebay a buenos precios.

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 3, 2009)

Sanyo eneloop, lo mejor de 2 mundos en una pila.
Bueno, le copié el slogan al Calefón Orbis Digiterm


----------



## sony (Jul 3, 2009)

bueno yo tengo diez años usando las pilas recargables aparte que te ahorras un dinerito ayudas ala ecologia tengo pilas hasta con 10años de antiguedad y todavia jalan al 100 yo las  uso en radios  lamparas rasuradoras controles remotos y nunca he tenido problemas con ellas.
 saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 3, 2009)

En realidad amiga e-lectra las baterias recargables son muy superiores, contaminan menos y duran más y te voy a expliar porqué...

las pilas comunes alcalinas no supran los 250[mAH], a lo sumo unos 300...y una vez que se agotan no sirven para nada...

a diferencia la pilas recargables vienen de 2500[mAH] o sea que duran unas 10 veces más que las otras y una vez agotadas se recargan y sirven muchisimas veces más...

o acaso por qué crees que los celulares, camaras digitales y demas sistemas electronicos vienen con baterías recargables? ? ?

sucede que son equipos que consumen mucha energía, y se sabe que las baterias recargables tienen mayor capacidad de corriente.

saludos.


----------

